# Freak out after fan flashes the OK sign on live tv at Cubs game



## Karellen (May 8, 2019)

Cubs ban fan for using ‘offensive’ hand gesture behind on-air reporter
					

CHICAGO — The Chicago Cubs say a fan who appeared to use an offensive hand gesture associated with racism behind an on-air television reporter Tuesday will be banned from Wrigley Field. Reporter Do…




					wgntv.com
				









CHICAGO — The Chicago Cubs say they are investigating a fan using what appeared to be an offensive hand gesture associated with racism behind a television reporter who was on the air.

The reporter was Doug Glanville, a former major league outfielder who played three seasons for the Cubs.

Cubs President of Business Operations Crane Kenney said in a statement early Wednesday that the incident occurred during Tuesday night's game between the Miami Marlins and Chicago at Wrigley Field. He says a person made the gesture while Glanville was working for NBC Sports Chicago.

Kenney released the following statement:



> We are currently investigating an incident that occurred during the Cubs’ May 7 broadcast on NBC Sports Chicago while reporter Doug Glanville was on the air. An individual seated behind Mr. Glanville used what appears to be an offensive hand gesture that is associated with racism.
> Such ignorant and repulsive behavior is not tolerated at Wrigley Field. We are reviewing the incident thoroughly because no one should be subjected to this type of offensive behavior.
> Any derogatory conduct should be reported immediately to our ballpark staff. Any individual behaving in this manner will not only be removed from the ballpark, but will be permanently banned from Wrigley Field.


----------



## Ruin (May 8, 2019)

Sometimes I consider killing myself when I wake up and see how fucking stupid the world has become.


----------



## Plunkie (May 8, 2019)

The year is 2040. All bodily movement has been banned. We're all confined to Captain Pike-esque brainwave wheelchairs.

_Beep_


----------



## Cosmug (May 8, 2019)

I love this on some level. Every time an organization actually insists the ok sign is racist, I can safely assume they hire hysterical idiots and ignore them. The fact that 4chan made a joke that now has the Cubs freaking out is cosmically hilarious.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 8, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Sometimes I consider killing myself when I wake up and see how fucking stupid the world has become.


Just remember that average people by in large have stopped buying it. Trust in the MSM is on par or lower than congressional approval rate. Sure it's stupid, but most people think so too.


----------



## Salubrious (May 8, 2019)

https://mlb.nbcsports.com/2019/05/0...-white-power-sign-behind-nbc-sports-reporter/



> Chicago Cubs Cubs President of Business Operations Crane Kenney said in a statement released early this morning that the club is investigating a fan using what appeared to be a hand gesture associated with the white power movement while NBC Sports Chicago reporter Doug Glanville did a TV segment in front of him.
> 
> The statement:
> 
> ...



As explained here by the Anti-Defamation league, that “OK”-style gesture was originally cast as a “white power” symbol as a trolling hoax by some associated with the alt-right movement. The idea: *lots of people make “OK” symbols on camera and, if enough people believed it actually meant “white power,” people who are not engaging in racist behavior would be accused of doing so, thereby undermining legitimate claims of racism as liberal hysteria or people crying wolf.*


----------



## Draza (May 8, 2019)

Strange times we do live in.


----------



## dopy (May 8, 2019)

lol he got me good


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (May 8, 2019)

nets_awesome said:


> Cubs ban fan for using ‘offensive’ hand gesture behind on-air reporter
> 
> 
> CHICAGO — The Chicago Cubs say a fan who appeared to use an offensive hand gesture associated with racism behind an on-air television reporter Tuesday will be banned from Wrigley Field. Reporter Do…
> ...


That guy doesn't look that big, I'd hazard a charlie horse from him. Seems unfair, but rules is rules.



Ratko_Falco said:


> Strange times we do live in.


That is beautiful. Can you even imagine the lunatiacal left being able to make something so magnificent?


----------



## PL 001 (May 8, 2019)

The Luddites were right. Technology has made us all stupid, slothful and complacent. I blame the media blamers. We should ban all social media and live as the Amish and Mennonites do. 

Half-assed joking aside, what the fuck is wrong with society anymore?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (May 8, 2019)

The scary part is after being shown it was a hoax they fell for, their response is to double down and insist that because they fell for it, it's now true.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (May 8, 2019)

It's funny how /pol/ has been fucking with lefties the past 3 or 4 years and they keep falling for it.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 8, 2019)

Ghost of Wesley Willis said:


> It's funny how /pol/ has been fucking with lefties the past 3 or 4 years and they keep falling for it.


t.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (May 8, 2019)

Life is but a play, and we are its actors. This play so happens to be comedy, and comedies don't tend to be funny for the characters involved.


----------



## Bad Headspace (May 8, 2019)

BONE_Buddy said:


> Life is but a play, and we are its actors. This play so happens to be comedy, and comedies don't tend to be funny for the characters involved.


We are living in an awkward Disney channel sitcom.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 8, 2019)

Bean Cheese said:


> The year is 2040. All bodily movement has been banned. We're all confined to Captain Pike-esque brainwave wheelchairs.
> 
> _Beep_


I have an even better version - everyone starts moving around without using their limbs while T-posing at any given time.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 8, 2019)

I'll bust a gut when it turns out it was just a guy playing the circle game.


----------



## J A N D E K (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ProfDongs (May 8, 2019)

Whoever posted the image originally on /pol/ must be having the funniest year of his life. It only took two years and its upside down but it still happened.


----------



## J A N D E K (May 8, 2019)

Sorry... I meant


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 8, 2019)

Bah, this is no fun anymore.

These people are so stupid they're doing it to themselves now.


----------



## RG 448 (May 8, 2019)

If it turns out the fan doesn’t spend any time on the internet, he’s going to be really fucking confused when a bunch of white guys in dresses start pooping on his front yard after he’s been banned from watching baseball.


----------



## Wallace (May 8, 2019)




----------



## chunkygoth (May 8, 2019)

He's playing the circle game. Although it doesn't count because it looks like it's above the man's waist.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (May 8, 2019)




----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (May 8, 2019)

*Cubs investigating fan who ‘more likely than not’ used racist hand gesture on TV


*
https://chicago.suntimes.com/sports/cubs-fan-racist-gesture-tv-doug-glanville/ (http://archive.fo/ekkYe)



> The Cubs said they are investigating an incident in which a fan sitting behind NBC Sports Chicago reporter Doug Glanville “more likely than not” used a racist gesture on air Tuesday night.
> 
> The fan used the gesture while Glanville, who is black, was making an on-air report during the Cubs’ 5-2 win over the Marlins. It’s been associated with white nationalists and right-wing trolls in recent years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Regu (May 8, 2019)

I hope they put this violent criminal behind bars, this single action has killed millions of delicate Peeohcee trans womynz.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (May 8, 2019)

Imagine how he's going to feel when the FBI busts down his door at 2 am with a hate crime arrest warrant. 

#GOTEM


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 8, 2019)

It's a 9. Could you imagine being arrested because you made the number 9 with your fingers? He also did it upside down, so... M9? Is this fucker playing bingo while playing the game or these people legitimately believe that the okay hand sign is racist despite the fact that it originated from a troll op? God, these people are dumb as bricks.


----------



## Clop (May 8, 2019)

Why aren't the media and venues already up their asses with lawsuits? It's libel, pure and simple. The ok-gesture hoax is never going to be reality no matter how many times they claim it is. Make them start paying some serious fines for claiming this garbage.


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (May 8, 2019)

holy shit
did they forget that the 'ok' symbol == white supremacy was a troll, or do they not want to be embarrassed for falling for it and just pushed on through?


----------



## XE 600 (May 8, 2019)

Neo-Nazis breath. Breathing is racist. Stop breathing you racists.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 8, 2019)

The real crime here is that nobody is punching everybody who saw this image.
I mean...that's how the game is played, right?



bigoogabaloogas said:


> holy shit
> did they forget that the 'ok' symbol == white supremacy was a troll, or do they not want to be embarrassed for falling for it and just pushed on through?


But that's the inverted "ok" symbol, so it doesn't even qualify.


Spoiler: Visual example to assist.


----------



## Eryngium (May 8, 2019)

bigoogabaloogas said:


> holy shit
> did they forget that the 'ok' symbol == white supremacy was a troll, or do they not want to be embarrassed for falling for it and just pushed on through?


Nobody seems to mention that anymore, it's fucking weird, it feels like the world fell down a rabbit-hole since around 2013 and nothing has been the same since.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (May 8, 2019)

And this is just one reason why the Pseudo-Progressive Left will end up like the Religious Right.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 8, 2019)




----------



## whatever I feel like (May 8, 2019)

chunkygoth said:


> He's playing the circle game. Although it doesn't count because it looks like it's above the man's waist.


Oh, well in that case he should be banned.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (May 8, 2019)

*Cubs ban indefinitely fan who used ‘offensive’ hand gesture*
https://www.apnews.com/b8b8a079a3fa490f9ece43644e3c330e (http://archive.fo/G8vZY)


> CHICAGO (AP) — The Chicago Cubs have banned indefinitely from Wrigley Field the fan that used what appeared to be a racist hand gesture behind an African American television reporter during a game at their ballpark.
> 
> The Cubs sent a letter Wednesday to the bearded man who flashed the offensive sign in back of former Cubs outfielder Doug Glanville, who was working for NBC Sports Chicago on Tuesday night. The team said it had been unable to contact the fan by phone, and didn’t publicly identify him.
> 
> ...




These people can't be serious when they say shit like this, can they?



> President of Baseball Operations Theo Epstein called the gesture “truly disgusting” and said it “gave me shivers to watch that.”


----------



## XYZpdq (May 8, 2019)

I'd say he should sue them but he's only missing out on seeing the Cubs. I'm not sure that's a big enough penalty to be actionable.


----------



## W00K #17 (May 8, 2019)

Was a good game tho. The bryant walk off homer was lit. and jason heyward getting a wall off in extras tonight was awesome to, been a good couple weeks to be watching the Cubs.


----------



## millais (May 9, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> I'd say he should sue them but he's only missing out on seeing the Cubs. I'm not sure that's a big enough penalty to be actionable.


Now he will have to watch the game from home on TV, and not pay any money for ticket, parking, or concessions. Sounds like they are doing him a favor.


----------



## Kosuku187 (May 9, 2019)

I was wanting to get in touch with this dude who got banned, does anyone have any idea who this hero is?


----------



## RG 448 (May 9, 2019)

Anyone else remember a couple years ago when trolls tried to get a movement going to change the swedish flag into the symbol for Islam and nerds were like “we’re not dumb enough to fall for this, these trolls will never influence public discourse”?  And now look where we’re at.


----------



## Salubrious (May 9, 2019)

https://mlb.nbcsports.com/2019/05/0...d-gesture-banned-from-wrigley-field-for-life/ 



> Yesterday the Cubs announced that they were investigating an incident in which a fan flashed a gesture behind NBC Sports Chicago reporter Doug Glanville that has been associated with the white supremacy movement. Last night they announced that they have identified the fan and have banned him from Wrigley field for life.
> 
> *While the gesture is similar to the “circle game” and is explained away by many as merely an “OK” symbol, it was erroneously portrayed as a “white power” symbol by online forum 4chan as a prank. As can happen, however, the line between prank and reality was soon blurred, with some actual white supremacists adopting it in an ironic manner. Which leads one to ask: when a racist “pretends” to be racist because they think it’s funny to trick people into thinking that they’re racist . . . how is that not really, super racist? They seem to think it’s all just a joke, but they’re the only ones laughing, of course.*
> 
> ...



Something was adapted in an ironic matter, therefore it's racist no matter the context now.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (May 9, 2019)

The push for the rainbow flag being a hate symbol needs to be thrown into overdrive.  These idiots have cleared the way for it.


----------



## Ruin (May 9, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> I'd say he should sue them but he's only missing out on seeing the Cubs. I'm not sure that's a big enough penalty to be actionable.



If he's a season ticket holder he might have cause to sue because then he has actionable damages from literal nonsense.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 9, 2019)

Maybe it would be easier to bullshit up why "666" is white power and that way you can just recycle all the old bullshit like the Procter And Gamble Moon Logo thing.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (May 10, 2019)

Ignoring that this started as a prank, I hate this idea these idiots have that once a racist touches something, it's ruined forever. As much as they screech about reeeesisting, they just roll over and give white supreeeemacists everything with literally no fight. Anybody with two braincells to rub together could use context clues to work out if someone is using these "altright symbols" to be racist; but they're so busy just checking around every corner for something to be outraged by that they've lost all ability to think critically.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (May 10, 2019)

Tom Ricketts, chairman and owner of the Chicago Cubs, I'm sure he'll be stepping down, right?





After I read more about the Cubs, it's no wonder they are overreacting.  Daddy Ricketts said some no-no thoughts in emails that leaked in Feb.  Since Daddy's money helped the kids buy the Cubs they should feel bad for being white and having a rich parent.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...ning-addison-russell-joe-ricketts/2851889002/ (http://archive.fo/94l6m)

https://splinternews.com/here-are-the-racist-conspiracy-emails-rotting-right-win-1831199766 (http://archive.fo/zX0fD)


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 10, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> https://mlb.nbcsports.com/2019/05/0...d-gesture-banned-from-wrigley-field-for-life/
> 
> 
> 
> Something was adapted in an ironic matter, therefore it's racist no matter the context now.


So they know it was a hoax made to make them look stupid and because they're too narcissistic to take the L and learn from it they insist it's still racist therefore making themselves look even stupider.

Kudos MSM.


----------



## Billy_Mays_SixPack (May 11, 2019)

According to a cuck on Reddit the guy did the whole 2/3 hand sign ( I dont know what that is TBH). As 2/3 is 23 and the 23rd letter of the alphabet is W that is the hand sign of White Power.


----------

